# Good pike lures



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of like a good pike lure for southwest ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well considering your pretty much limited in where you can fish for NP in SW Ohio, Id pretty much tell you to throw larger spinner baits or oversized minnow cranks

Salmonid


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Would a reef runner deep little ripper work (I heard it does)


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not familiar with that lure but with a name like Deep , Id steer for the medium depth cranks, like 2-5 ft deep especially if your looking in the GMR, Long Bombers, Rapalas, AC Shiners, Husky jerks etc If your trolling or casting in a deeper body of water then maybe that's a good lure, don't know, RR are mostly used up at Lake Erie.

Salmonid


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Ok yeah, it's max depth is 20 some feet


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Salmonid knows those SW Ohio waters pretty darn well and I agree with the lure recommendations. 

I fish NE Ohio quite a bit for pike and tend to use the same lures around here that I use up in Minnesota & Ontario; I imagine that these will also work well in SW Ohio (though I have never actually caught a pike in the GMR). The below 4 lures are several of my "go to" lures for fishing pike; all have caught many pike from Ohio waters.

1. The Rapala Husky Jerk (HJ14)
2. Rapala Glidin Rap (both 4 3/4" or 6" work well for pike)
3. Williams Wabler spoon in gold or gold/silver (W60 or W70 size)
4. Mepps #4 Black Fury

 



 



I am also a fan of throwing big musky baits for pike. You will get some strange looks, and it will just about eliminate all chances for catching the stray walleye or bass, but they do tend to work for the larger pike. Here's an example of what an Ohio pike did to my 9" (5 oz) bulldawg:

 

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Dauntless (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Pikeman, you look to be the right guy to ask - I want to get my 89 yr. old dad out someplace near North Canton to fish for pike. He used to go to Canada after them and is missing those days. Could you point us to some good water and suggest appropriate tactics for this time of year here. I'd take him in his 18ft Boston Whaler. It only draws 18 inches of water but is heavy, so we'd need a quality ramp to launch.
Thanks!


----------

